# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2017 - Updated May 15, 2017



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Hull Police Department*
Date: May 31, June 1, 2, 2017
Location: Hull, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Dennis Police Department*
Date: June 21, 22, 23, 2017
Location: Dennis, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Wheaton College Police Department*
Date: July 17, 18, 19, 2017
Location: Norton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Salem State University Police Department*
Date: July 24, 25, 26, 2017
Location: Salem, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call these departments for reservations.*


----------

